

Show HN: RealtyHop - NYC Investment Real Estate Sorted by Yield - leelin
http://www.realtyhop.com/search/new-york-city-ny

======
leelin
Hello HN! First off, there are already some things I know we need (or at least
they are frequently requested):

1.) Ability to customize mortgage rate and possibly apply a haircut on the
rental income to account for vacancy.

2.) Model the tax savings from mortgage interest, real estate taxes, and
interest on co-op common charges.

3.) Filter specifically for condo vs co-op vs HDFC vs tenant-in-place

Also a question: we are struggling with how to allow power users to see all
the data they need without overwhelming the first-time user. Is there a site
you can recommend that does a great job with the power user vs first-time user
experience, and is fairly data analysis heavy?

